# Fluke SV225 Stray Voltage eliminator...



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had this adapter to turn a fluke meter into a low impedance meter...it seems to me that $60 is a little steep for a 300K resistor...

would adding a $.01 resistor in series with your test leads yield the same results??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Putting it in series would just make it higher impedance, and that's the problem already: The meter doesn't draw a lot of power when put in parallel with the circuit so capacitive voltage doesn't bleed down.

Putting a simple resistor in parallel with the leads would solve this problem, but you run the risk of a transient shorting it out. You're paying $60 for the Fluke version because it's designed to have CAT IV 600V safety rating so it won't explode in your hands the next time you're testing a 480V bus.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks, I knew the safety aspect was a big plus in the fluke version


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

There is a reason the sell them in 10 packs.

I have a fluke t+ pro. It is low enough impedance it eliminates stray voltage and give you an actual voltage reading while also acting just like a wiggy. It is a much better option and only costs around 80 bucks.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a fluke 113 for its low impedance feature, but I'd like to consolidate my meters, and just use my 87v


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

ibew415 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had this adapter to turn a fluke meter into a low impedance meter...it seems to me that $60 is a little steep for a 300K resistor... would adding a $.01 resistor in series with your test leads yield the same results??


I agree that $60 is a ripoff for this adapter, and Fluke should be ashamed they sell it for that. BUT, it is not just a resistor. 

First, the value is not 300k, it is only 3k. Second, it is not a resistor, but it is a high power PTC resistor. These PTC's increase in resistance value, as current going through them increases. So, when you hook that adapter up to 480V, it does not burn up because of all the power through it. It will increase in value, to lower the current at high voltages. That does not just cost a penny, it probably costs more like $1.50. Now, add the Fluke name to it, and you get $60.

But, for as much as Fluke is charging for this adapter, you can almost buy a DMM with it already built in.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I never really put much thought into it because fluke is pretty vague on their description. "Adapter that lowers the impedance to your multimeter"


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Voltage Hazard said:


> > I agree that $60 is a ripoff for this adapter, and Fluke should be ashamed they sell it for that. BUT, it is not just a resistor.
> 
> 
> Ever try to make one
> ...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a ripoff.

I own a $100 Klein meter, with that built in. So, for $40 more than an "adapter", I have a full DMM that does not need an adapter. 

And no, I have never tried to build a PTC, but I have bought one.


----------

